# Look for Blueprints for Large Twin Beam Engine



## fltenwheeler (Jul 6, 2022)

This set of cast came to me from the West Coast as a Gift. I need to find the drawings.
Tim


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 6, 2022)

A good basis would be the "Vulcan" beam engine design which could be scaled up and then it's just a case of adding a double throw crankshaft and a common base.

The completed engine in your photo looks to have some very basic bar stock machining of things like the conrod, parallel motion and balance weights which don't really do the style of castings justice, The Vulcan would be correctly detailed.


----------



## fltenwheeler (Jul 6, 2022)

Thank you for your input. Do you remember who sells the Vulcan?


----------



## davidyat (Jul 7, 2022)

*Give this site a look. They have a single Vulcan set of castings. At least they might point you in the right direction.
Grasshopper
p.s. I'm jealous of your castings. I like BIG stuff to work on.






						'VULCAN' BEAM ENGINE | Brunell Steam Model Engineering
					

The "Vulcan" Beam Engine cir. 1830. This real old timer amongst beam engines , evokes the era of the early historic steam engine, when they were becoming self-contained all metal constructions. This engine is representative of that early transition from the use of wooden beams, and the engine stru



					www.brunell.com
				



*


----------



## GreenTwin (Jul 7, 2022)

It would not be too difficult to work out the geometry for this engine.

Start with drawing a piston, find the TDC and BDC points for the piston that alllow a little clearance between the piston and the head.
Convert the piston travel to crank arm length.

If you can't find any drawings, you can send me the following, and I can work out the geometry:
1. The distance from the center of beam to center of one outer boss, and from the center of the beam to one of the intermediate bosses.
2. Final bore dimension.
3. Total bore length.
4. Distance from bottom of A-frame support to centerline of the bearing that sits on top of the support.
5. Dimensions of port face that is on the cylinder, and the diminsions of the ports.

We can create drawings as far as setting up the correct geometry that will work.

If you are good at fabricating steam engine parts, such as piston rods, gland nuts, etc., then you should be able to work it out using the geometry drawings.
.


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 7, 2022)

Brunell are not the best to deal with, Sarik now do the plans servive









						Vulcan M17 - Sarik Hobbies - for the Model Builder
					

Designer: Edgar T Westbury A non-condensing beam engine incorporating "A" frame type of construction based on early 19th century practice. (ME Vols. 111-112.)




					www.sarikhobbies.com
				




Was also in the model engineer mags mentioned in the link as well as the whole article in one of the ME specials


----------



## GreenTwin (Jul 7, 2022)

That does appear to be the exact engine.
Good score on the drawing source.
That will save a lot of time and effort.
JasonB is THE drawing guy !
.


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 7, 2022)

It's about as close as you are likely to get being an A frame design, valve chest facing inwards etc.

This was possibly what it was based on, a small beam engine in a brewery


----------



## Richard Carlstedt (Jul 7, 2022)

And the castings appear to be Double Size of original plans  (  ie. Flywheel 8-3/8" OD )

Rich


----------



## GreenTwin (Jul 7, 2022)

That brewery engine is a really nice design.
Lots of very nice architectural features.
.


----------

